# Adoption link advise



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for previous comments.  We have been looking and looking over the weekend, and a sibling group we declined, we think actually, why did we.  There is also another sibling group we like with20 plus links.  

Is it still worth enquiring? What do you write in the box?!

It's crazy.  I am worried as initially wasn't drawn to them, but the more we look, the more we think we'll maybe..... I just don't know how one decides!

It's so difficult.  I had said last night, let's let our sw family find, but back on looking, self tortutre and actually, I don't know maybe one of them is ok?!

Help!!!  FMN xx


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Forgetmenot - how many links / enquiries do you have open at the moment?
Personally, if you can't get them out of your head then I'd just click 'enquire'. You don't have to write anything to enquire - you literally just click the box and leave it to the sw to contact you.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

None!!! Wanted to be sure, but I am not x one linked us and I declined but on reflection was probably silly and one has lots of enquires already so thought prob not worth it...

Don't want to waste anyone's time!!


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

i agree with chadwick.....if you are thinking of them enough to post on here it i think you need to enquire/contact sw.

the first few enquires are differcult you dont know if your doing the right thing, it will get easier.... xxxx


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

And enquiring gives you the opportunity to find out more about them so you can make an informed choice - doesn't mean you _have_ to have them  Definitely enquire.


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Grrr.... I just made the mistake of checking the adoption link profile of the little ones we're really keen on. We're seeing their foster carer next week and are feeling really positive about it. I spotted a few days ago they had a new open enquiry and just checked back to see that their social worker has turned it nto another link. They now have 3 links. Our social worker told us we had nothing to worry about and if they like us, they won't even arrange to meet anyone else (they had 2 links showing for weeks). Why would they then agree another link?  I'm not even in the UK this week so feel really out on a limb 
I know I'm probably being irrational and it makes sense from the sw point of view but it doesn't stop me feeling really flat about it.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Personally I always fill in box stating what we as a couple and birth child have to offer that child,  taking into account what you have been told in profile, as I think it shows you have thought properly about the issues that are important to the child. xx


----------

